# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Eyecam, anthropomorphic webcam, Paris, France

## Airicist

Developer - Marc Teyssier

marcteyssier.com/projects/eyecam

----------


## Airicist

New generation of webcam? The human eye webcam.

Apr 7, 2021




> What if seeing devices looked like us? Eyecam is a prototype exploring the potential future design of sensing devices. Eyecam is a webcam shaped like a human eye that can see, blink, look around and observe us.

----------

